# Boot Squeak.....grrr



## whizbonker (Oct 5, 2010)

Boot Squeak.....grrr


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

they probably just need to be broken in


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah it should go away after a while, but some boots do it more than others. If it really bothers you that much you can lube them up with some vaseline where the material is rubbing together.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

My F20s still squeak after a season and a half. I don't even notice it any more.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

you'll get used to it, and on the hill i doubt you'll even hear it or care when you're looking down at powder fields


----------

